# Thread Cut badges



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

http://slingshotforum.com/jawards/#

Does anyone have a link or the details on how these badges or competitions work? I've seen a few members with them, a few thread where the video was deleted, but not details on how it's done and what the parameters are.

I don't expect to be able to do it any time soon, but I'm curious on watching it be done.

Thanks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The thread cuts were part of the Pocket Predator competition. Details for the badge may be found here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks Charles.

The thread cut seems like a very interesting competition.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all I want to thank Brucered and any other members that keep this Forum interesting I’ve tried the thread cut, and it’s a lot of fun!! My biggest obstacle is I get myself too excited trying to beat the clock that’s one of my problems, If it’s a little too challenging I give up. I need to test myself to improve my accuracy. If I was a betting man someone on the Forum will succeed this week


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> Thanks Charles.
> 
> The thread cut seems like a very interesting competition.


It was indeed . Working against a time clock with precision . More difficult than it looks . You have to be dead on left and right .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with Treefork. I found this to be one of the most challenging badges. I am NOT a speed shooter. The most shots I could get off with any accuracy in one minute was six. Whenever I tried for more than six, my accuracy went into the toilet. Working against the clock and trying to remain calm was very difficult. I urge everyone to give it a try. Be sure to read the hints scattered about. In particular, use old COTTON thread ... not polyester or nylon, or any other "modern" threads. Go to a thrift store and try to find one of those old, cheap traveling sewing kits, as they usually contained pretty crappy thread. GOOD LUCK!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Good stuff, that's for sure. I won't be able to even think about attempting until spring, but I may challenge myself then.

I'm pretty sure I won't even come close to hitting anything but it'll be worth a laugh.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is where Bill Hayes announced the thread cut competition:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24606-pocket-predator-shooting-contest-fun-prizes-and-increased-skills/?p=343437

That is on page 83 of the Bill Hayes shooting competition in the General forum. Just follow the thread to see a bunch of folks cutting threads.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This is the One that would get to my nerves the worst. Sounds like a lot of fun though.


----------

